# Cheese Storage Temp?



## pugsbrew (Mar 28, 2019)

OK, can I store my smoked cheese at temps below 60 deg, vs the frig, and be safe?  My smoked cheese has been vacuumed sealed,

reference this.  http://www.henningscheese.com/pdf/storage_temperatures_necessary_to_maintain_cheese_safety.pdf

Any input appreciated.


----------

